# Can some help determine the sex of my Betta?



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey all, i just created an account in the hope that someone can help me determine the sex of my Betta. Its got me stumped.

Im trying to breed Bettas (so far, so good) and i have done some extensive research on how to do this. But, after searching threw numerous forums and websites, the information that was provided, contradicts with the other pages, leaving me confused and frustrated.

I have completely no idea what type/breed my Betta is either (i just wanted a female one lol).

After spending about 30mins and 237 photos later i managed to get a good pic.

This Betta in particular, has made a bubble nest (i know females also build bubblenests). Its in a tank with a male and a second female( the second female is showing its "ready to mate" vertical bars as well as its "egg spot" (all partitioned off, and visible to each other when i choose who gets to see who).

I believe this is a female, but im unsure, and wanting a second opinion.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wait a minute. You put a fish that you are unaware of it's gender in with another male and a female?
Are you aware that 1 male bettas will fight to their death?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you see an egg spot? I know they're not sure fire ways to tell gender, but it'll give you more of a hint. The shorter ventral fins make me think female along with the general body shape.

Also, i'm hoping your bettas are in a divided tank and not together without barriers. Despite what the store says, it's rare for even a male and female to live peacefully and healthily. It's possible sometimes (Very difficult though) for 4+ females in a large, densely planted tank.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Wait a minute. You put a fish that you are unaware of it's gender in with another male and a female?
> Are you aware that 1 male bettas will fight to their death?


Are you aware that i clearly noted that all the fish are partitioned off (separated) from each other? And are only visable to each other when i see fit. I said nothing about them being in contact with each other.

Thanks.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pataflafla said:


> Do you see an egg spot? I know they're not sure fire ways to tell gender, but it'll give you more of a hint. The shorter ventral fins make me think female along with the general body shape.
> 
> Also, i'm hoping your bettas are in a divided tank and not together without barriers. Despite what the store says, it's rare for even a male and female to live peacefully and healthily. It's possible sometimes (Very difficult though) for 4+ females in a large, densely planted tank.


No i dont see a egg spot (the other female has a visible egg spot). 
No, all fish are in the same tank, but they ARE separated from each other by several glass slides (that i can remove, when and if necessary).


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

alright. It's possible that you have a plakat male.

Does this one flare head on or from the side? females tend to flare head on since they don't have to worry about looking so big. males tend to flare from the side to try and me intimidating.

Based on the ventrals and style of flaring, I'd go with that for gender. You either have a female or a plakat male.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I am almost positive that this is a Thai fighting betta. I have no clue where you got it, as these are usually pricier than regular betta. I see them always being offered in Toronto for about $45 each. They are specifically bred to fight for entertainment, I believe it is becoming quite popular to fight them in the west now too? I always see them for sale. This is the only colour that the fighting betta comes in. Females do not blow bubble nests at all. Be careful with him, as they have aggression more bred into them than even regular splendens.. He is a very beautiful boy. Here is the google images for Thai fighters:
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q....,cf.osb&fp=a3716a3a58ab0aaa&biw=1600&bih=749


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pataflafla said:


> alright. It's possible that you have a plakat male.
> 
> Does this one flare head on or from the side? females tend to flare head on since they don't have to worry about looking so big. males tend to flare from the side to try and me intimidating.
> 
> Based on the ventrals and style of flaring, I'd go with that for gender. You either have a female or a plakat male.


This one flares head on, its extremely aggressive towards the other fish (not so much the male, but it really tries to fight the other female, threw the glass of course).

I will take pics of the other female and the male, and post them here shortly, maybe that will help figure out its behaviour?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Andyj986 said:


> Are you aware that i clearly noted that all the fish are partitioned off (separated) from each other? And are only visable to each other when i see fit. I said nothing about them being in contact with each other.
> 
> Thanks.


My bad. Having an off night.
I'll go back to playing my World of Warcraft.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It could just be an aggressive female then. Some females can never be housed with other females and some can't even be housed with other fish.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I am almost positive that this is a Thai fighting betta. I have no clue where you got it, as these are usually pricier than regular betta. I see them always being offered in Toronto for about $45 each. They are specifically bred to fight for entertainment, I believe it is becoming quite popular to fight them in the west now too? I always see them for sale. This is the only colour that the fighting betta comes in. Females do not blow bubble nests at all. Be careful with him, as they have aggression more bred into them than even regular splendens.. He is a very beautiful boy. Here is the google images for Thai fighters:
> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q....,cf.osb&fp=a3716a3a58ab0aaa&biw=1600&bih=749


Hummm, i think your onto something here, it is a extremely aggressive fish.
I paid AUD$8.00 for this fish, from a local aquarium shop here in Australia, as its colours took my attention, i had to have it, not knowing that its a Thai Fighting Fish, as i believe you are correct (your google link, proves to me that it is in fact a Thai Fighting Fish, same colour and characteristics).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are quite stunning, and are expensive here in Canada. A good find, I must say.
Also, if your female isn't a plakat of any type, I wouldn't bred him with her, because crossing long tails and plakats types is not a good idea


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks like a fighter, and dice it doesn't have an eggspot it is a male. As said before, they are hard to breed.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> They are quite stunning, and are expensive here in Canada. A good find, I must say.
> Also, if your female isn't a plakat of any type, I wouldn't bred him with her, because crossing long tails and plakats types is not a good idea


Thanks  As im kinda a noob at determining breed types :/ And after my 5 weeks breeding research (still on going) i havent seen/read anything about NOT breeding long tails with short. Im usure what a Plakats is? id rather ask that to make a horrible mistake. Care to clarify what a Platat for me?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Plakat is just any betta with a short tail. Fighting Betta are a type of plakat bred to fight. Regular plakat can come in any colour.

You wouldn't want to mix long and short because you will end up with a lot of weird tail lengths and types that are generally undesirable.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok here are a couple of pics of my Male and Female.
The female has a visible egg spot and vertical bars, so i know this ones female.
Although im trying to breed this pair (picured below) so you wouldn't recommend these two Olympia? Because of the tail size difference?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't see the females tail. All females have short tails. Her dorsal fin doesn't look like a plakat dorsal, so the two in the photo should be fine together.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I can't see the females tail. All females have short tails. Her dorsal fin doesn't look like a plakat dorsal, so the two in the photo should be fine together.


Sorry, the other "sexless" fish got in the way (because i removed the coloured divider to take the photos, the glass is still separating them though)

As we speak, the Thai Fighter, i still making a bubble nest. 
Would it be possible to breed the Thai fighter (if it is male) with the other female? Obviously me being the referee, monitoring them if they try to harm each other.

Heres an better pic.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No she looks like a veil tell to me. 
If you find a plakat girl that'd be a good mate for the fighter


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> No she looks like a veil tell to me.
> If you find a plakat girl that'd be a good mate for the fighter


Thanks for the info 

And thanks for all your help too 

Appreciate it.

Cheers!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

how did u find a plakat in Australia? do u live in QLD if so it explains it cause they have more types then here in Perth. i have to order one in. u so lucky its very pretty


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wolfboy51 said:


> how did u find a plakat in Australia? do u live in QLD if so it explains it cause they have more types then here in Perth. i have to order one in. u so lucky its very pretty


Hey, Thanks  I'm in Victoria. And i brought all of these Bettas from a place called Aquarium Supermarket.

http://www.aquariumsupermarket.com.au/

They don't do live fish shipping (to my knowledge anyways) i got them in store, which is probably useless to you living in Perth.
But if you give them a call, im sure they could work something out for you, they are a great bunch of people.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

K, i can order my fish from livefish.com.au im ordering a plakat (hopefully) around my birthday. We can only get VT and CT in perth  But hopefully ill be able to get some plakats by breeding.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah see how ya go


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

And ty for the website i had a look at it and should be able to order some food for betta fry.


----------



## Andyj986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah they have Brime Shrimp hatchery kits there too


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool maby i could get some and culture them.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

If you let me borrow the betta in the picture, i don't know lets say for 5 years i'll be able to tell you if is a female or a male. :BIGangel:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Male fighter plakat. Years of breeding experience and you'll be able to tell no problem


----------

